# Australian nurses now working in USA



## mallory11 (May 14, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm looking for Australian nurses who are now working overseas in the States. I'm about to graduate from my Bach of Nursing and after getting a few years of experience here, I'd like to head to the USA for a couple of years.

Did you all get jobs through the E3? If so, how did you find a job to get the offer of employment required for the visa, without already having sat the registration exam and registered with the state to practice? Did you use an agency based in Australia to connect you with a position and then to sit the exam? Or did you travel to the states on the VWP and just generally approach a hospital and saying I'm Australian trained, looking to get a visa and a job over here?

Thanks for the response,

Mallory.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

There has been no nurse visa since 2006 
POTUS decided they needed more homegrown nurses

check out allnurses: A Nursing Community for Nurses


----------

